# CANON mp180 printer, paper won't feed in



## leygee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
Can any one help, I have a Canon pixma mp180. I can't get the paper to feed in. it tries but is unable to .grabs it from the right hand side (as you look at the printer) chews at it then it gets stuck at an angle. Can any body help ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st check the paper path. A very small piece of paper can cause this. If you do not find anything blocking the paper path, try cleaning the paper feed rollers with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## jjacqueli (Jun 25, 2009)

Terrister said:


> 1st check the paper path. A very small piece of paper can cause this. If you do not find anything blocking the paper path, try cleaning the paper feed rollers with rubbing alcohol.



Hello, 
And thank you for the above instructions; I have the EXACT same problem with my Canon Pixma ip1500, which has not had much use. I did as was instructed, but the problem persists, in that the rollers roll, but only the right side feeds in and it continues until I stop it or the paper gets mangled and it stops on its own. 
I (inappropriately) used a q tip instead of a lint-free cloth (learned that the rollers are strong, almost pulling the q tip apart) and spent much time cleaning the fuzz out of the roller area. 
Still, feed grabs and almost mangles my paper.
Any more ideas?
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF jjacqueli,

You need to start your own thread, its not nice to hijack some elses thread, ty.


----------

